# X250 Ducato creaking suspension



## philoaks

Over the years of this MH's ownership I've identified and cured a variety of noises. The worst of these was a squeaking noise which, after searching posts on here, I cured by dismantling, cleaning and regreasing the rear spring shackles.

My latest noise is a creaking noise which sounds like I've got BarryD's donkey in the back!!

I've narrowed it down to the springs themselves. It's a twin leaf setup and where the leaves touch there are white (nylon?) pads that sit between the leaves. The creaking is coming from these pads.

I've tried cleaning them completely and running with no lubricant but that didn't cure it. I then tried cleaning them and smearing a silicon based grease on them (working on the assumption that nylon and standard grease wouldn't like each other).

The problem disappeared for a very short time but is back again. 

Can anyone advise what I should be using to lubricate these pads. I've searched lots of threads but haven't been able to find the answer.

TIA Phil


----------



## cabby

Are you sure that is where the noise is coming from,Have you tried lubricating the hanger bushes instead.
If you are correct though, it could mean that the springs are flexing too much, as if under over load, you are not overweight surely.>>:grin2::grin2:And that those spring pads are worn.

cabby


----------



## gaspode

If they're nylon pads then the correct lubricant is water.

Strange as it may seem, nylon absorbs water very slightly and it acts as a very effective lubricant.

PS: Just a footnote to say that water should never be used to lubricate a nylon piston sliding within a bore because the nylon swells slightly as it absorbs the water and the piston will seize. An interesting fact discovered by engineers trying to develop nylon piston rings for a steam engine many years ago - they just seized solid when steam was admitted.


----------



## cabby

Which is why they are not noisy when it is raining.The old taxis had this trouble.We just replaced the springs with recon ones and rebuilt the old ones for use again later.

cabby


----------



## philoaks

Noise is definitely coming from the nylon pads. Hangers have been regreased which cured the squeaking noise but the creaking noise remains.

Not sure how I can lubricate the pads with water Ken  even with living in Wales where the rainfall tends to be above average. 

Would an oil based grease affect the nylon or would it be worth a try?


----------



## gaspode

philoaks said:


> Not sure how I can lubricate the pads with water Ken  even with living in Wales where the rainfall tends to be above average.
> 
> Would an oil based grease affect the nylon or would it be worth a try?


:grin2::grin2::grin2:
No, I'm not sure how I'd go about it either. 

Can you park it in a pond for the night? :wink2:
All I know is that nylon absorbs water which then acts as a lubricant.

The only thing I can think of that would cause a problem if you used an oil based grease is that the grease would inhibit the nylon absorbing water - if that makes sense?
Maybe a PTFE grease spray - but I'm just guessing?
Jack up from the chassis to open up the spring leaves before applying?


----------



## cabby

Just a silly thought, the U bolts are really tight.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## philoaks

cabby said:


> Just a silly thought, the U bolts are really tight.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Yes unfortunately! I checked them yesterday with a torque wrench. Good thought though :smile2:


----------



## BrianJP

I continually have had this problem and eventually found that a good spraying with PTFE Spray stops it for a long time.


----------



## philoaks

BrianJP said:


> I continually have had this problem and eventually found that a good spraying with PTFE Spray stops it for a long time.


Nice to know I'm not alone Brian :wink2:

Is there anything particular you recommend. I've got some GT85 here which says it "contains PTFE".


----------



## gaspode

philoaks said:


> Nice to know I'm not alone Brian :wink2:
> 
> Is there anything particular you recommend. I've got some GT85 here which says it "contains PTFE".


I'd recommend a PTFE dry film lubricant aerosol for best results - but it's quite expensive. Maybe worth trying the GT85 first if you have some to hand.
The one I have in the workshop is a Wurth one:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wurth-Ptf...a56e86e&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=121787848140


----------



## BrianJP

WD40 high performance PTFE Spray there's a wet and a dry lubricant but I found wet is better as it gets right into the bushes.Most good DIY'S should sell or Halfords


----------



## powerplus

hi phil

i remember reading some where that people use a silicone motorbike chain lube it is designed to get into the inners of the chain as once sprayed it foams up 

wd 40 is not a long term lubricant in fact it will make metal rust after a while 




barry


----------



## BrianJP

I actually said WD40 PTFE SPRAY not the same thing as ordinary WD40 and is actually recommended for long term lubrication of rubber bushes !!!


----------

